# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My second attempt



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

This tank was just planted afew days ago. It's only my 2nd full planted ever. I have mostly kept Africans in lightly planted tanks. The tiny Red Nymphaea was the only one I coul find in my area. With all the gorgeous tank I've seen here..please don't be to rough on me









38g
Eco Complete substrate
No Co2



















I'm kinda interested how these plantes will do without Co2. I really don't want to set a Co2 system on this tank because of where it sets..kinda hard to maneuver around.

trenac, I got rid of the Ambulia and replaced it with Cabomba.

[This message was edited by weeds on Wed January 21 2004 at 04:10 PM.]


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

This tank was just planted afew days ago. It's only my 2nd full planted ever. I have mostly kept Africans in lightly planted tanks. The tiny Red Nymphaea was the only one I coul find in my area. With all the gorgeous tank I've seen here..please don't be to rough on me









38g
Eco Complete substrate
No Co2



















I'm kinda interested how these plantes will do without Co2. I really don't want to set a Co2 system on this tank because of where it sets..kinda hard to maneuver around.

trenac, I got rid of the Ambulia and replaced it with Cabomba.

[This message was edited by weeds on Wed January 21 2004 at 04:10 PM.]


----------



## imported_jules (Oct 10, 2003)

Looks good, nice greenery and driftwood.
Eventually you could add some Javas to your driftwood.


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks jules. That is petrified chucks. I love Java and thinking about addin a lot of it to my African tanks..since the Yellow Labs ate the Jungle Val







..plus those tank have a lot of driftwood. I don't know about using it in this tank..it's only a 38g..and if the plants do well..I might have to pull some of them out. That's wishful thinking now isn't it..lol!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Weeds...I really like your tank. It has a nice layout and placement of rocks. I don't think that I would add any driftwood. The Cabomba is very nice. If you don't want to use a CO2 unit then try using Seachem Flourish Excel it's a organic carbon source. Keep us updated with photos as it fills in. Very nice


----------



## Neal (Mar 1, 2003)

I like the tank as it sits right now and I really think once the plants take off it will be gorgeous. 
I wonder if some smaller pieces of the petrified stuff scattered around the base of the big pieces would improve it? Right now they look a little too much like they were placed and not enough like they "grew" there, if that makes any sense.


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments









trenac..I think I have some Seachem Flourish "excel" stored somewhere around here. I wonder if there is a expiration date on it(?)

Neal...I think your suggest about the petrified wood would work if it were a larger tank. If lucky and the plants do survive me...I'm hoping the petrified wood will look more natural. If you look close..there is a very small Tiger Lotus placed in front of it. If it grows to a nice size..the p. wood might disappear..once again..hopeful thinking..lol!

If this tank does well and I get more confident in working with plants and I find the courage to use Co2..this tank might turn into a 85g. When it comes to Co2..it's like I need someone to come to my house..set it up and show me how to maintain it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

WEEDS...There is no experation date, however it may lose its kick if you have had it for years. For CO2 on my 20G tank I use a unit by Nutrafin called Natural Plant System it is very easy to use, hangs on the back of your tank & works great. You just add sugar, packets provided & water. The C02 last 3-4 weeks. For your tank size you would need two units. They cost any where from $20-$35 each, depending on where you but it from.


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

trenac,

I seen the Natural Plant System at one of our local LFS..it was hooked-up and running. But, at $20..I thought it was another gimmick..since most Co2 units cost a whole lot more. But you are saying this thing works...something to really think about...thanks


----------



## Neal (Mar 1, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Neal...I think your suggest about the petrified wood would work if it were a larger tank. If lucky and the plants do survive me...I'm hoping the petrified wood will look more natural. If you look close..there is a very small Tiger Lotus placed in front of it. If it grows to a nice size..the p. wood might disappear..once again..hopeful thinking..lol!


It would be a shame to totally hide the p. wood. Your right though, given good conditions that lotus is going to make it disappear. Perhaps you could shift it to the right into the gap between the rocks?


----------

